# List of European Custom Builders



## gui94 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi there. I would like to know some custom builders in Europe because ordering from the USA becomes very expensive with all the taxes and shipping 

If you guys could help me it would be awesome 

Names added so far:

Jaden Rose - Jaden Rose Guitars | British Handcrafted Guitars

Roter - Roter Custom Guitars

RAN - Ran Guitars Custom Made

Feline - Feline Guitars - Pro Spec, No Compromise Guitars

Daemoness - Dmoness Guitars - Lutherie Infernus

Blackmachine - blackmachine - Home Page

Amfisound - Amfisound homepage

Grosmann - GROSMANN Guitars

Rek - http://rekguitars.com/main.php

ViK - ViK Guitars - Home

Sign - SignGuitars - custom electric guitars / Gitarrenbau & Reparatur & Anfertigung

Helliver - Helliver Guitars

Eyb - fine custom instruments since 1984

Siggi Braun - http://www.siggi-braun.com/

Frank Hartung - Frank Hartung Guitars - the new choice of a handmade guitars - FORGEGUITARS - Startseite

Ruokangas - Ruokangas Guitars

Helios - HELIOS CHITARRE ELETTRICHE 6 7 8 corde - ELECTRIC GUITARS 6 7 8 strings- EXTENDED - BARITONE

Pel - Pel Custom Guitars

Ben Reuters - Ben Reuters Gitarren und Bsse

António Vinhas - - AV Guitars

Verglas Cedric - http://www.instruments-lamour.com/



We've made a good progress! I bet this will help lots of people who are looking for Custom Shops in Europe! Thank you all so far! 

EDIT:

I've posted the links for fast/easy access


----------



## gulli05 (Apr 30, 2010)

I am very intrested in this too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 30, 2010)

Any specific region in mind? 

Jaden Rose
Roter
RAN
Feline
Daemoness


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyone suggesting Cs shops could also add contact details. F.E website email, phone number etc etc


----------



## gui94 (Apr 30, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Any specific region in mind?
> 
> Jaden Rose
> Roter
> ...



Nope. Since they are in Europe I don't pay anything more for them appart the normal shipping 
Thanks for your help


----------



## Deadseen (Apr 30, 2010)

Blackmachine


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 30, 2010)

Deadseen said:


> Blackmachine



If you're willing to wait 3+ years 

Emperion have a custom option I THINK but has they haven't arrived yet for people to pass judgement the name is very much up in the air...


----------



## Andromalia (May 1, 2010)

Amfisound


----------



## Alberto7 (May 1, 2010)

I'm definitely keeping an eye on this thread and subscribing for future reference... I might need it in a few years, as things in the US are getting rather messed up.

I only knew of Emperion Guitars, Blackmachine (which I totally crave), and Daemoness, from whom Nolly (from SS.org) is getting an AWESOME custom; the guy REALLY knows how to work his stuff. I have a friend who has custom-made bass from Germany, although I never bothered asking who made it. I'm sure there are quite a few good luthiers in Europe.


----------



## 777timesgod (May 2, 2010)

Anyone living in Romania or nearby should check Grosmann guitars, as used by the guitarist of Rotting christ. Not that endoresements should be a reason for getting a guitar but just to give a taste of the sound.

GROSMANN Guitars


----------



## gui94 (May 2, 2010)

hey guys, thanks for all you're help, those names are really going to be very helpful to me and other europeans 
please keep posting 

Cheers, everyone


----------



## georg_f (May 3, 2010)

http://rekguitars.com
ViK Guitars - Home


----------



## SjPedro (May 6, 2010)

just took a look at the Black Lotus from ViK Guitars....That's one SICK guitar!! 

The pick up configuration could be better...Liquifire and Crunch Lab from DiMarzio FTW \m/


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 8, 2010)

lehua768 said:


> Anyone suggesting Cs shops could also add contact details. F.E website email, phone number etc etc



Google


----------



## 777timesgod (May 8, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Google



Funny but not all CS guitar shops are online, nor can you find info on them sometimes so easily.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 8, 2010)

777timesgod said:


> Funny but not all CS guitar shops are online, nor can you find info on them sometimes so easily.



True, but every shop in this thread can. 

Can you give me an example of a credible CS or Luthier in the EU that cannot be found via Google, or similar online search?


----------



## 777timesgod (May 11, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> True, but every shop in this thread can.
> Can you give me an example of a credible CS or Luthier in the EU that cannot be found via Google, or similar online search?



Yeah I can actually but then since most of us in this thread have not played all these shops guitars we can't put them down as credible. Hell you can't say that word anymore with CS shops or big companies.


----------



## McCap (May 13, 2010)

Google is always a good idea, but the search possibilties are many, so I think such a list can be quite useful.

You didn't specify a region so I'm listing pages that are in german only as well. Where possible I am linking directly to the gallery (so you don't have to click through a german page)

Kraushaar (only german):
W. Kraushaar - Elektrische Gitarren

Sign Guitars:
SignGuitars - custom electric guitars / Gitarrenbau & Reparatur & Anfertigung

Helliver:
Helliver Guitars

Eyb Guitars:
fine custom instruments since 1984

Siggi Braun:
&#9834; Siggi Braun - Fine Young Guitars &#9835;

Frank Hartung:
Frank Hartung Guitars - the new choice of a handmade guitars - FORGEGUITARS - Home


----------



## Makelele (May 16, 2010)

Ruokangas

Ruokangas Guitars

They're not cheap though.


----------



## Kalem (Jul 23, 2010)

Mayones hasn't been mentioned yet I believe.


----------



## K-Roll (Jul 23, 2010)

i wouldnt call mayones a custom by any means.. ok they let you choose some wood, some paint, some pickups, but thats the only choice you have.. no freedom of actually trying to make a 'special one of a kind' , no innovation in terms of shape, you cant even redesign anything... and they actually have the worst customer support.. so no.. no Mayones at all


----------



## Black_Sheep (Aug 8, 2010)

Amfisound guitars are really great. You should definetly check them out.


----------



## mika ale (Aug 11, 2010)

There is also Mr VERGLAS Cedric which starts his own workshop after having worked for a luthier. I've ordered him a 7strings and i'll post pics as soon as the process will have begun...
Which is nice, is that he seems to love his job and offers you tons of possiblitites to customize your guitar.
IF your from south of France, he may be a great deal, his workshop's door is quite always open if you wanna come and see the different steps of your project.


----------



## jakomino (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello,
you can check this also:

http://www.heliosguitars.com



Focused expecially but not solely on 7 and 8 strings extended instruments. Models are the Spellbinder (top of the line) and less expensive (below 1000 euro) next release Black Magic. You can discuss with them if want realize an original design or new ideas.
Respect






gui94 said:


> Hi there. I would like to know some custom builders in Europe because ordering from the USA becomes very expensive with all the taxes and shipping
> 
> If you guys could help me it would be awesome
> 
> ...


----------



## Black_tear (Oct 1, 2010)

One from Portugal

António Vinhas guitars

- AV Guitars


----------



## Tommysixgun (Oct 1, 2010)

Here's an amazing builder in Holland. A couple of my friends here in the US have his guitars. He uses incredible materials and specializes in exotic shapes and scales

Pel Custom Guitars

Pel Custom Guitars


----------



## Black_tear (Oct 1, 2010)

I forgot one i know from sometime ago.

Ben Reuters guitarren

Ben Reuters Gitarren und Bsse


----------



## gui94 (Oct 1, 2010)

jakomino said:


> Hello,
> you can check this also:
> 
> http://www.heliosguitars.com
> ...





Black_tear said:


> One from Portugal
> 
> António Vinhas guitars
> 
> - AV Guitars





Tommysixgun said:


> Here's an amazing builder in Holland. A  couple of my friends here in the US have his guitars. He uses incredible materials and specializes in exotic shapes and scales
> 
> Pel Custom Guitars
> 
> Pel Custom Guitars





Black_tear said:


> I forgot one i know from sometime ago.
> 
> Ben Reuters guitarren
> 
> Ben Reuters Gitarren und Bsse





mika ale said:


> There is also Mr VERGLAS Cedric which starts his own workshop after having worked for a luthier. I've ordered him a 7strings and i'll post pics as soon as the process will have begun...
> Which is nice, is that he seems to love his job and offers you tons of possiblitites to customize your guitar.
> IF your from south of France, he may be a great deal, his workshop's door is quite always open if you wanna come and see the different steps of your project.




Thank you so much guys for your help!


----------



## gui94 (Oct 4, 2010)

Why can't I edit my thread? I want to add Jacaranda, Fibenare, Dark Matter and Amarant


----------



## Black_tear (Oct 14, 2010)

One more

http://www.kraushaar-gitarren.de

Germany


----------



## gui94 (Oct 16, 2010)

Black_tear said:


> One more
> 
> http://www.kraushaar-gitarren.de
> 
> Germany



I can't edit my posts! I want to add some info to the original thread and I can't, there's no edit "button" 
mods, help!


----------



## shreddyknight (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Guilherme

I would like to add one builder in Spain wich is right now probably the better luthier in Spain by far.. his name Toni Fayos. He made custom projects and repairs as he´s distributor of Suhr products. He´s the man of my confidence for any tag, repair etc..

Here is his web site:

www.afjguitars.com

Cheers¡¡

Javier


----------



## gui94 (Oct 27, 2010)

shreddyknight said:


> Hi Guilherme
> 
> I would like to add one builder in Spain wich is right now probably the better luthier in Spain by far.. his name Toni Fayos. He made custom projects and repairs as he´s distributor of Suhr products. He´s the man of my confidence for any tag, repair etc..
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for your help, Javi! 

also, regarding your pm's, I forgot to answer them. Anyway, I couldn't afford it at this time, so I'm glad you sold it, bro


----------



## shreddyknight (Oct 28, 2010)

No worries mate... just checking if there was any change... really glad to be in touch with you.

Cheers¡¡


----------



## Black_tear (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks Shreddyknight! 
Are you just living in Spain or are you spanish?
Should we say Amunt Valencia or Força Barça? hala Madrid? lol 
Un saludo cordial desde Portugal.


----------



## gui94 (Nov 3, 2010)

Black_tear said:


> Thanks Shreddyknight!
> Are you just living in Spain or are you spanish?
> Should we say Amunt Valencia or Força Barça? hala Madrid? lol
> Un saludo cordial desde Portugal.



For me it's Hala Madrid  and we've just been robbed against Milan   (Real it's my "international" team, because my team is FC Porto )


----------



## Black_tear (Nov 5, 2010)

Então e o Braga Gui? eheh eu também sou pelo R.Madrid e roubados é dizer pouco.


----------



## Gila_Crisis (Nov 5, 2010)

Jacaranda (in Milan, Italy)

Jacaranda :: Guitar, Basses and Custom Shop

this are the guitars they build me, really sweet instruments:


----------



## gui94 (Nov 5, 2010)

Black_tear said:


> Então e o Braga Gui? eheh eu também sou pelo R.Madrid e roubados é dizer pouco.



Nunca me interessei muito pelo braga, sinceramente. O meu pai é portista por isso eu tambem sou 
E tu és de que clube? E ja agora, de que cidade?

Cumps


----------



## gui94 (Nov 5, 2010)

Gila_Crisis said:


> Jacaranda (in Milan, Italy)
> 
> Jacaranda :: Guitar, Basses and Custom Shop
> 
> this are the guitars they build me, really sweet instruments:




Thanks for your help! Also, your guitars look phenomenal!
Too bad I can't edit the OP 

Cheers!


----------



## Black_tear (Nov 5, 2010)

Benfica ( pois é gosto de sofrer) lol
Sou de Monção ( norte de Portugal, Minho)


----------



## gui94 (Nov 5, 2010)

Black_tear said:


> Benfica ( pois é gosto de sofrer) lol
> Sou de Monção ( norte de Portugal, Minho)



Monçao? Entao estamos pertinho até, 90 km, 1 hora e pouco


----------



## meisterjager (Nov 5, 2010)

Siggery Guitars, based in the UK... somewhere 

Hand Crafted Guitars


----------



## gui94 (Nov 5, 2010)

meisterjager said:


> Siggery Guitars, based in the UK... somewhere
> 
> Hand Crafted Guitars



Thanks, Jim!


----------



## Black_tear (Nov 5, 2010)

gui94 said:


> Monçao? Entao estamos pertinho até, 90 km, 1 hora e pouco



Pois é. 
olha, postei um pequeno clip na secção Extended Range dá uma olhada e comenta.Abraço

Sorry for the portuguese writting guys. 
We're just saying that we're guitar gods and you shall all kneel before us (not)


----------



## Linny (May 9, 2011)

You should probably remove rotor guitars from that list.


----------



## Hollowman (May 9, 2011)

Lootnick.com
Kameckiart.pl
theguitarcustomshop.com
Shamray.ru (same as the guitar custom shop.)

are 4, I didn't see on the list.


----------



## guitarzombie (May 12, 2011)

Amarant - AMARANT
Fibenare - Fibenare Guitars Co.

finest quality from Hungary


----------



## pkcito (Sep 21, 2012)

Brandoni Custom Guitars


----------



## UncurableZero (Sep 21, 2012)

KD Basses - Welcome
He does guitars too despite the site name.
I think he does customs and repairs too, not only the models that are showed. 
http://www.dikaguitars.com/index.htm
Both from Bulgaria


----------



## ItWillDo (Sep 21, 2012)

BlacKat Guitars - Home - Based in Poland somewhere


----------



## hairychris (Sep 21, 2012)

Fine hand made custom built guitars from Legra


----------



## Nag (Sep 21, 2012)

.........


----------



## Zado (Sep 21, 2012)

Manne
Manne

GNG
Liuteria GNG - Fine Handmade Guitars - chitarre elettriche di Liuteria Moderna

CQuadro
CQuadro Guitar Works

Agostin Custom
Agostin Custom Guitars

Frudua
Frudua portal.

SiC instruments
SiC Instruments Homepage

Jacaranda
Jacaranda Liuteria artigianale a MilanoJacaranda | Liuteria a Milano: bassi e chitarre, riparazioni e setup

Sonic Guitars
Sonicguitars - Liuteria Italiana, chitarre elettriche, semiacustiche ed acustiche, bassi elettrici

Legg Guitars
LEGG GUITARS WORLD


Helios Guitars
Helios Guitars // Helios Guitars Handmade electric guitars and basses

Gallinaro Custom Guitars
Gallinaro Guitars - Custom Guitars

Arcangeli Guitars
Arcangeli Guitars

Marvit Guitars
Marvit Guitar Home

APS Guitars
Home

Rusti Guitars
Rusti Guitars


These are pretty much all the ones I know here in italy,at least those who have a website.


----------



## IkarusOnFire (Sep 22, 2012)

Danish Luthier, Jens - his site can be found here: JEH Guitars: Guitarbygning til rimelige priser - Home

(It's only in danish, but I believe he communicates fairly well in english)


----------

